# Pork Turn In



## buckscent (Aug 7, 2011)

What do you guy's turn in for the poprk category?  Pulled, Chunked or sliced????  I cannot seem to get any sliced off any of my butt's, they fall apart so I can never get sliced


----------



## chadinclw (Aug 8, 2011)

You can turn in pulled, chopped, sliced, or all the above so it partly depends on your preference and how the pork came out for that particular cook.

Usually, if you are going for sliced you will "undercook" the butt (not really, but it will be stopped at 165 or so to maintain slices - think roast pork). In this case, most competitors would cook several butts with at least one handled specifically for slicing.

Good luck. The pork box is a challenge for a lot of competitors.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 8, 2011)

Buckscent,

I turn in Pulled Pork, but my judges are Mrs Bear, and Bear Jr & his Mrs.

However, I have had great success slicing extra tender meat with an electric knife---No pressure needed.

It's the pressure you have to use with a regular knife that smashes the tender meat apart (IMO).

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 8, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Buckscent,
> 
> I turn in Pulled Pork, but my judges are Mrs Bear, and Bear Jr & his Mrs.
> 
> ...




Oh boy another toy I must have!!!

I'll tell Judy I must have this. Bear said so!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 8, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Oh boy another toy I must have!!!
> 
> I'll tell Judy I must have this. Bear said so!


If I were you, I would turn my head when telling Judy that, after eating all that raw garlic a day or 2 ago !!!

Just a caution,

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 8, 2011)

It's OK Bear she was eating it too.


----------



## shiz-nit (Aug 19, 2011)

Buckscent said:


> What do you guy's turn in for the poprk category?  Pulled, Chunked or sliced????  I cannot seem to get any sliced off any of my butt's, they fall apart so I can never get sliced


Use the money muscle off of the butt for the slices


----------



## fourthwind (Aug 19, 2011)

It's all up to the cook.  Some turn in all three types, and some just turn in slices of money muscle.  You can do a multi style turn in by cooking multiple butt's and pulling them at different temps.  I run my money muscle to 187, and my pulled to between 195 and 200 depending on the butt.   There is no right or wrong.   All ways have won or lost.


----------



## shiz-nit (Aug 20, 2011)

This is my turn in Box


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 20, 2011)

Shiz-Nit said:


> This is my turn in Box


OK, I'm accepting "turn-ins" right now!!!

Better get them here quick!!!

Looks Beautiful!!!

Thanks,

bear


----------



## slownlow (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm with Bear on this.  Must turn-in now or be disqualified.


----------

